# G scale small radius



## gordini (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok maybe you have discuss this here before but aloud me to ask. I am using LGB tracks 60cm radius but i have seen some very smaller running around flower pot's or Christmas trees etc.

Can you please tell my how to build such a small curve? I have a Ruy which i guess it can handle smaller curves than 60 cm.
Is there an alternative way of building tracks like buy only the rail and bend it as you like and then make your own wooden ties?

Thomas

www.thomasworkbench.com


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I bent 8 foot rail into a 32 inch circle and only have one clamp on each rail. Only 2 axle equipment runs on this tight circle for me. 

Aristocraft does market 2 types of small circles, I do not know about the availability.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo recently reintroduced their ultra small track circles, they are 32" diameter and 21" diameter, the circles come in 4 sections of track. with their own rail clamps. Aristo originally sold them for things like their Eggliners and for holiday setups, they are very well made and go together easily, I have used both on microlayouts, they are a bit pricey now, but that's to be expected given they are a niche specialty item. If you are interested I would grab them because once they go back out of production the stock disappears fast.


This is what kind of fun you can do with them:

21" circle:










This has the 21" circle on top and a 32" circle on the bottom:











The lower track is this is actually hand laid, buts that only because the lower part was originally built a year before Aristo came out with their circles

Aristo part #

21" circle ITEM #: ART11140 http://www.aristocraft.com/search.asp?keyword=art11140&search.x=18&search.y=12&search=GO

32" circle ITEM #: ART11145 http://www.aristocraft.com/search.asp?keyword=ART11145&search.x=17&search.y=9&search=GO

Both listed as in stock


----------



## gordini (Jan 12, 2012)

That's exactly what i was looking for, thank you. Do you have any more pictures/links to saw us?

Those micro G scale layouts are really nice. I don't have space for big trains but i am working with Z and G scale!!

Thomas.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo is direct order only now, so thats the only links for purchase I know of. 
If your interested in microlayout's here are links to my building logs: 

The "pizza pizza" double track layout: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/6/aft/25315/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

and the smaller "personal size pan" pizza layout: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/6/aft/115655/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

FYI This is an HOn30 layout that I did a few years ago, you might get a chuckle out of it. 

http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/10935/my-hon30-microlayout-project 

There are other micros and small layouts in the Indoor Forum, my own attempts at small indoor layouts included, just have to dig thru the entries to find them


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Also, HLW had a barrel train. 

http://www.h-l-w.com/SetsPage.html 

I do not know what track was used.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been having fun with my small radius track too. I have about six or seven locomotives and trains that can handle the Aristo 31-inch circle (actually about three feet across). The rear coupler has been removed from the HLW Mack bus to allow it to operate smoothly on the tight curve.










It's set up for "Jersey Town" here, but can be changed to another theme quickly. I credit the late Carl Arendt for encouraging many of us to experiment with this type of railway building.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend of mine asked me to post these links to his small circles layouts 

https://vimeo.com/55079790 

https://vimeo.com/49531899 

As you can see there are a few of us who like experimenting in the the small side of large scale

Bill, that's coming along really nicely, I like the building flats.


----------

